# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwangerschap?

## kippie1989

Hallo,

Ik heb al een aantal dagen last van de volgende klachten:

Moe
Slecht slapen
Heel sterke reuk
Als ik aan eten denk of er over gepraat word misselijk
Vieze smaak in me mond
Koud
Lamlendig
Beetje snotterig
Drukkent gevoel op de maag
Eten zakt slecht 

Kan dit op een zwangerschap duiden?

----------


## dotito

Als je zeker wil weten of je zwanger bent laat dan eens een bloedafname doen, zo ben je altijd zeker.

Of een predictor.

Kan ook op iets anders wijzen dat je hebt, misschien als de symptomen blijven duren best even naar de Dr. gaan.

----------

